

Dynamic PNG shadow position & opacity with jQuery - tilt
http://pushingpixels.at/experiments/dynamic_shadow/

======
cleverjake
once I noticed the light switch, I was really impressed. Great work.

~~~
jensnockert
Yeah the switch in the bottom left corner was not obvious.

I thought the demo was broken at first.

